# DC Generator as motor



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

Yah 4hp would make a decent scooter. and 6.4 kw 80lb pack  I'm totally guessing, but 48v should be ok, might be able to push 60v. I don't envy you balancing then assembling 400 26650s though.

I have a box of laptop batteries I was going to do something similar with, but the madness subsided  I'm dissecting 3 leaf modules to get 45v @ 32ah now.


----------



## hmincr (Jan 20, 2012)

Already have them built in 1S3P packs. Just need to measure and design the shape. 

The generator I'm not 100% sure if it is a sepex or not. There are 2 heavy duty lugs and 2 light duty lugs. I might take a couple photos and put them in here for Major or someone to look and advise on.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DC generators are likely shunt wound with the field being controlled to regulate the output voltage. So what we would call separately excited.

I doubt it will be easy to get a workable controller to use it for a drive motor.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Just sent you some info via PM.


----------



## hmincr (Jan 20, 2012)

Photos as requested. Camera was dead. Now charged up.

I posted this generator as NOT a starter generator. It's 30V 100Amp rated. Can NOT guarantee it to be a generator only, after doing an extensive search on Google, and viewing hundreds of photos. 

It was used as a welder for a short time, by the looks of the wallowed out brass spacer on the front of the motor, where a bearing NEEDS to be.

I have the brush area cover with 2" Blower tube. Commutator looks nice with the patina and no scoring. Motor measures 6" dia. X 12" not including the brush area cover. 

In the connection photo, there was also a wire connected on the "D" screw that is above the nasty original cable that is still connected. 

"E" has that big connected cable , also has a wire connected to it, like a #14 solid. 

Opposite "E" is "B", I assume Battery lug. 

Finally, "A", which has the original cloth covered wire. 

I have had this motor for over 35 years, and, the plate has disappeared. Only moved this thing 5 times half way around the world.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

Bushing instead of bearing makes me think it was for intermittent use.

FYI, It looks like theres almost no brush left.

safety wire=airplane item.

ww2 "surplus"?

Some similarities on the flange end with this.


----------

